# Read this!



## Szaaaby (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello. would anyone here be in a fixed profit?


----------



## alike1 (Aug 2, 2020)

hello. Yes.


----------



## alike1 (Aug 2, 2020)

if you want you can contact me on telegram: https://t.me/cocahontas1

and we can discuss what you want


----------



## Giresse (Aug 2, 2020)

Szaaaby said:


> Hello. would anyone here be in a fixed profit?


avoid having anything to do with fixed matches, else you will get into trouble and loose your money to the bookies!


----------

